

Good place to code in SF? - yayitswei

I'll be in San Francisco all day, and I'm trying to figure out a good place to work on my app.<p>Ideally somewhere relatively quiet with ample cheap parking (rare or nonexistent in the city, I know) and free Wi-Fi. Any suggestions?
======
codeswimmer
Citizen Space (<http://citizenspace.us>) might be a good option for you. For a
small donation (they recommend $10 to $20) you'll pretty much have what you
need for working on your app. You should give 'em a call just to make sure
there's space available, however. Not sure how quickly the drop-in slots get
filled up.

Of course, Starbucks now provides free Wi-Fi so that may turn out to be good
enough. I occasionally use the 'bucks across from the Metreon (4th & Mission).
It's right next to a parking garage (not all that cheap, however) but does
have lots of power outlets, and there's plenty of decent food options within
walking distance.

~~~
yayitswei
Citizen Space sounds a bit like Hacker Dojo in the South Bay.

------
endlessvoid94
If you're in the mission, check out Philz Coffee at 24th and folsom. Then
check out Haus coffee across the street (sorta).

